# Occhi e fette di salame



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

Quando vi è capitato di aprire gli occhi?


----------



## Ulisse (2 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quando vi è capitato di aprire gli occhi?


tutte le mattine.
Speriamo duri il più possibile ma in salute.


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

la prima volta che ho aperto gli occhi e ho imparato a non sottovalutare nessuno avevo 16 anni e mi ero beccata le corna dal ragazzo col quale stavo, che avevo sempre considerato inferiore,  lì ho capito che non mi dovevo fidare di nessuno


----------



## patroclo (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la prima volta che ho aperto gli occhi e ho imparato a non sottovalutare nessuno avevo 16 anni e mi ero beccata le corna dal ragazzo col quale stavo, che avevo sempre considerato inferiore,  lì ho capito che non mi dovevo fidare di nessuno


Inferiore ? ...minchia


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

Sempre stato diffidente e previdente, il worst case scenario me lo porto dentro dalla nascita. Non esiste la stima perfetta al 100%, ma ci vado vicino


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Marzo 2022)

Io in genere ci metto un po'...specialmente se devo giudicare una persona a cui sono affezionata, principalmente capita per cose all'apparenza senza senso, magari la suddetta persona non si era comportata bene con me e avevo lasciato correre, poi un bel giorno mi sveglio e alla prima bischerata che succede capisco chi ho davanti e rivedo tutto il rapporto.


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Inferiore ? ...minchia


sì, perchè era bruttino, non aveva studiato, se era con persone con cui aveva poca confidenza non era spigliato, un mezzo solitario, praticamente il mio opposto, lo sottovalutavo alla grande


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì, perchè era bruttino, non aveva studiato, se era con persone con cui aveva poca confidenza non era spigliato, un mezzo solitario, praticamente il mio opposto, lo sottovalutavo alla grande


E scusa che ci stavi insieme a fare? perché aveva la macchina?


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E scusa che ci stavi insieme a fare? perché aveva la macchina?


la 155 tanta roba  in realtà quando era con me era diverso, si era svegliato e pure parecchio, però pensavo che fosse solo con me. e invece no  
cmq lui mi mollò per un'altra solo perché lei poteva uscire la sera eh...  parliamone


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quando vi è capitato di aprire gli occhi?


In generale, sempre troppo tardi   
la volta più eclatante, ovviamente quella col mio ex. Fu una vera e propria caduta del velo, che però mi mise profondamente e dolorosamente in contatto con una me stessa che non poteva piacermi. Ora ho una religione, che si chiama la religione dei fatti. Aiuta molto


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la prima volta che ho aperto gli occhi e ho imparato a non sottovalutare nessuno avevo 16 anni e mi ero beccata le corna dal ragazzo col quale stavo, che avevo sempre considerato inferiore,  lì ho capito che non mi dovevo fidare di nessuno


Quindi?
Non ti fidi più  di nessuno?


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Non ti fidi più  di nessuno?


assolutamente no, diffidare sempre


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> In generale, sempre troppo tardi
> la volta più eclatante, ovviamente quella col mio ex. Fu una vera e propria caduta del velo, che però mi mise profondamente e dolorosamente in contatto con una me stessa che non poteva piacermi. Ora ho una religione, che si chiama la religione dei fatti. Aiuta molto


Spiega un po' questa religione


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2022)

Mi è successo con chi credevo amico e ha tradito la mia fiducia.
Negli ultimi anni è accaduto qui dentro
Ora sono molto più attenta anche se per me è difficile vivere i rapporti con il freno a mano tirato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la 155 tanta roba  in realtà quando era con me era diverso, si era svegliato e pure parecchio, però pensavo che fosse solo con me. e invece no
> cmq lui mi mollò per un'altra solo perché lei poteva uscire la sera eh...  parliamone


Minchia 
Leggermente da tamarri inside

Sai che io non ho mai guardato un ragazzo solo per la macchina o moto?
O meglio la ho fatto solo una volta con un ragazzo che veniva alle giostre aveva un CBR tutto aerografato...tamarro di brutto...
Era uno che stava con tipo 5 ragazze per volta...
E ...ho voluto essere anche io una di loro...(avevo tipo 15 anni)
Morale per i 3 anni successivi ci siamo trovati spot ...ogni tanto saltava fuori e mi invitava fuori...
Siamo diventati molto amici (non gliela ho mai data... perché mai voluto essere solo una tacca)
Mi ricordo che gli sono stata vicina in un momento in cui era molto incasinato in famiglia..
Poi col tempo ci siamo persi di vista ..
Un ragazzo che preso nel modo giusto era un tesoro altrimenti un bastardo...


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> assolutamente no, diffidare sempre


Mmmmmhhhhh

No, io preferisco rimanerci fregato, ma dare fiducia finché no apro gli occhi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mmmmmhhhhh
> 
> No, io preferisco rimanerci fregato, ma dare fiducia finché no apro gli occhi


Si ma così si prendono spesse delle cantonate pazzesche...
Peccato che faccio anche io così...mi fido...


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la 155 tanta roba  in realtà quando era con me era diverso, si era svegliato e pure parecchio, però pensavo che fosse solo con me. e invece no
> cmq lui mi mollò per un'altra solo perché lei poteva uscire la sera eh...  parliamone


bei tempi, quando l'Alfa faceva dei veri motori


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma così si prendono spesse delle cantonate pazzesche...
> Peccato che faccio anche io così...mi fido...


Pazienza, ho la pelle dura ormai.
Ma voglio vivere le mie relazioni senza pregiudizi


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia
> Leggermente da tamarri inside
> 
> Sai che io non ho mai guardato un ragazzo solo per la macchina o moto?
> ...


in realtà neanche io guardo la macchina, ma avevo 14 anni, lui 18, la 155 1.8 TS... scusa eh... tanta roba! ci sono uscita e poi siamo stati insieme 2 anni, lui era timidissimo e parecchio impacciato, io ero la sua prima ragazza. poi dopo due anni mi ha mollata (dopo aver scopato, tra l'altro), dicendomi che avevamo differenze inconciliabili, le differenze inconciliabili avevano un nome, un cognome e due tette così... la ragazza di un suo amico poi mi raccontò tutto



Nono ha detto:


> Mmmmmhhhhh
> 
> No, io preferisco rimanerci fregato, ma dare fiducia finché no apro gli occhi


no, mi freghi una volta, poi ti depenno


ivanl ha detto:


> bei tempi, quando l'Alfa faceva dei veri motori


era una macchina fantastica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in realtà neanche io guardo la macchina, ma avevo 14 anni, lui 18, la 155 1.8 TS... scusa eh... tanta roba!


Per non guardarle ..
Ti ricordi ancora bene....
Io le distinguo in base alle dimensioni...piccola grande media e colore
Infatti quando chiedo a qualcuno che macchina hai?mi aspetto semplicemente una risposta del tipo piccola grigianon marca modello cilindrata ..
Ai tempi si usavano tantissimo sostituire le parti originali della macchina con quelle della Momo (oddio non so se l ho scritto in modo corretto..)
I miei amici ci spendevano un botto...mi ricordo che uno di loro aveva chiesto alla morosa come regalo di Natale il volante della Momo...fuori di testa


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

tamarri inside


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Spiega un po' questa religione


I FATTI. Guardo ai fatti per avere dei metri sulle persone. A sentire il mio ex, lui mi amava moltissimo. Diceva di amarmi moltissimo, e che determinati frangenti in cui tutto poteva essere fuorché amore, non erano altro che manifestazioni per così dire estemporanee (perché ad esempio era arrabbiato). E io ci credevo. Avessi guardato i fatti, avrei evitato dei gran castelli di aria fritta. Ma li ho costruiti più che altro per salvare me, e il mondo che mi faceva comodo pensare di avere. Un mondo certamente non perfetto, ma fatto di un matrimonio che funzionava, di un marito che in fibn dei conti mi amava, eccetera eccetera. Il tutto con FATTI che andavano in ben altra direzione.
Ora ogni cosa che mi viene detta passa al vaglio della verifica


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per non guardarle ..
> Ti ricordi ancora bene....
> Io le distinguo in base alle dimensioni...piccola grande media e colore
> Infatti quando chiedo a qualcuno che macchina hai?mi aspetto semplicemente una risposta del tipo piccola grigianon marca modello cilindrata ..
> ...


la 155 non me la posso dimenticare perchè dopo essere stata mollata dal tipo, mia sorella si fidanzò col marito che aveva la stessa identica macchina, ma nera, invece che bianca   
se poi mi chiedi allestimenti, cavalli, o roba da tuning, alzo le mani


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> bei tempi, quando l'Alfa faceva dei veri motori


ma perché un mio prof che passava ore e ore a parlarci della sua Giulietta del 1982? sviolinate infinite su questa macchina e poi la rottamò per fare la 156 2.4, che non usava mai e andava in giro con la panda


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> I FATTI. Guardo ai fatti per avere dei metri sulle persone. A sentire il mio ex, lui mi amava moltissimo. Diceva di amarmi moltissimo, e che determinati frangenti in cui tutto poteva essere fuorché amore, non erano altro che manifestazioni per così dire estemporanee (perché ad esempio era arrabbiato). E io ci credevo. Avessi guardato i fatti, avrei evitato dei gran castelli di aria fritta. Ma li ho costruiti più che altro per salvare me, e il mondo che mi faceva comodo pensare di avere. Un mondo certamente non perfetto, ma fatto di un matrimonio che funzionava, di un marito che in fibn dei conti mi amava, eccetera eccetera. Il tutto con FATTI che andavano in ben altra direzione.
> Ora ogni cosa che mi viene detta passa al vaglio della verifica


Un paio di mie ultime ex ... a fine storia, declamavano sentimenti, ma nei fatti erano assenti, distratte e non c'era più amore in quello che facevano o dicevano .... 
Giustificavo, giustificavo, finché ho aperto gli occhi e mi sono allontanato


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Un paio di mie ultime ex ... a fine storia, declamavano sentimenti, ma nei fatti erano assenti, distratte e non c'era più amore in quello che facevano o dicevano ....
> Giustificavo, giustificavo, finché ho aperto gli occhi e mi sono allontanato


Ho una fortuna, che è quella di avere un amante che non si è MAI (dico MAI) permesso di decantare tanti trottolini amorosi e dududadada (come li chiamo io  ). Altrimenti lo avrei mandato a cagare da mò


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma perché un mio prof che passava ore e ore a parlarci della sua Giulietta del 1982? sviolinate infinite su questa macchina e poi la rottamò per fare la 156 2.4, che non usava mai e andava in giro con la panda


Perche' i bialbero Alfa dell'epoca erano gran motori.


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Perche' i bialbero Alfa dell'epoca erano gran motori.


eh?


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho una fortuna, che è quella di avere un amante che non si è MAI (dico MAI) permesso di decantare tanti trottolini amorosi e dududadada (come li chiamo io  ). Altrimenti lo avrei mandato a cagare da mò


Ohhhhh, io si ....  tanti dudududadada .... e poi neanche più un du


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh?


comprendo perchè ne parlasse bene


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> comprendo perchè ne parlasse bene


però l'ha rottamata lo stesso


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

la carrozzeria di quei tempi era il punto debole, posso immaginare il motivo


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la carrozzeria di quei tempi era il punto debole, posso immaginare il motivo


lui sosteneva che non avesse un filo di ruggine


----------



## patroclo (3 Marzo 2022)

Quando ero bambino dividevo gli alfisti in tre categorie:

- terroni, la lega non esisteva ancora e, anche se non era il massimo, non era un termine ancora così dispregiativo e offensivo
- fascisti, questo era ed è dispregiativo (erano incluse anche le forze dell'ordine ma era un periodo teso e conflittuale)
- feticisti del marchio

...e spesso le categorie si sovrapponevano. 

Però devo dire che non mi dispiaceva l'idea che ci fosse un marchio così inquadrabile, ovviamente esistevano modelli di altre marche che erano abbastanza categorizzabili, vedi la R4, la 2CV, ecc.... ma il discorso non era così legato ad un marchio in generale


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Quando ero bambino dividevo gli alfisti in tre categorie:
> 
> - terroni, la lega non esisteva ancora e, anche se non era il massimo, non era un termine ancora così dispregiativo e offensivo
> - fascisti, questo era ed è dispregiativo (erano incluse anche le forze dell'ordine ma era un periodo teso e conflittuale)
> ...


 il mio prof era toscano e comunista, quindi presumo che fosse un feticista


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Quando ero bambino dividevo gli alfisti in tre categorie:
> 
> - terroni, la lega non esisteva ancora e, anche se non era il massimo, non era un termine ancora così dispregiativo e offensivo
> - fascisti, questo era ed è dispregiativo (erano incluse anche le forze dell'ordine ma era un periodo teso e conflittuale)
> ...


Io mi fermavo alla prima categoria

Senza contare che un paio di ex erano alfisti ..


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lui sosteneva che non avesse un filo di ruggine


se non aveva ruggine, io l'avrei tenuta; la meccanica, per quanto sofisticata per l'epoca, era comunque semplicemente riparabile. Oggi varrebbe bei soldini, sicuramente piu' di una 156


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se non aveva ruggine, io l'avrei tenuta; la meccanica, per quanto sofisticata per l'epoca, era comunque semplicemente riparabile. Oggi varrebbe bei soldini, sicuramente piu' di una 156


ma ci sta che fosse davvero a posto, ma se l'ha portata nella concessionaria che  dico io, ci sta che l'abbiano tenuta 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io mi fermavo alla prima categoria
> 
> Senza contare che un paio di ex erano alfisti ..


io sono mezza terrona, ma quella categoria di maschi no no no no no no no no no no no assolutamente no    madonna non  li tollero


----------



## patroclo (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio prof era toscano e comunista, quindi presumo che fosse un feticista


Guarda, la terza categoria l'ho inclusa perchè ad un certo punto ho conosciuto un operaio militante fiom alfista ... ovviamente la macchina era rossa
Originariamente le categorie erano solo due, e comunque sotto il Po erano tutti terroni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma ci sta che fosse davvero a posto, ma se l'ha portata nella concessionaria che  dico io, ci sta che l'abbiano tenuta
> 
> io sono mezza terrona, ma quella categoria di maschi no no no no no no no no no no no assolutamente no    madonna non  li tollero


Ho attraversato il periodo tamarro è bello


----------



## Foglia (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ohhhhh, io si ....  tanti dudududadada .... e poi neanche più un du


Capirai cosa me ne faccio dei duduedadada . Mio parere personale, preferisco come dicevo i fatti.  Ma so che tra amanti il duduedadada può essere anche un gioco condiviso, basta avere in chiaro che appunto è un gioco


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Guarda, la terza categoria l'ho inclusa perchè ad un certo punto ho conosciuto un operaio militante fiom alfista ... ovviamente la macchina era rossa
> Originariamente le categorie erano solo due, e comunque sotto il Po erano tutti terroni


giusto, siamo terroni pure noi  




bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho attraversato il periodo tamarro è bello


quello mi manca      grazie al cielo




Foglia ha detto:


> Capirai cosa me ne faccio dei duduedadada . Mio parere personale, preferisco come dicevo i fatti.  Ma so che tra amanti il duduedadada può essere anche un gioco condiviso, basta avere in chiaro che appunto è un gioco


pure io avevo trovato quello che il "ti amo" se lo faceva scappare sempre, faceva anche piacere eh...


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Io credo che tutti, anche solo leggermente, abbiamo un po’ le fette di salame. Altrimenti dovremmo passare le nostre giornate a dubitare del prossimo. Quindi dobbiamo, a prescindere, porre fiducia.


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

manco per idea


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io credo che tutti, anche solo leggermente, abbiamo un po’ le fette di salame. Altrimenti dovremmo passare le nostre giornate a dubitare del prossimo. Quindi dobbiamo, a prescindere, porre fiducia.


ma assolutamente no


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no


In che senso?


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In che senso?


nel senso che la fiducia a prescindere non ce l'ho neanche verso me stessa, figuriamoci verso qualcun altro


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nel senso che la fiducia a prescindere non ce l'ho neanche verso me stessa, figuriamoci verso qualcun altro


Eh lo so ma d’altronde non possiamo controllare una persona h24.


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh lo so ma d’altronde non possiamo controllare una persona h24.


cosa c'entra? io non controllo nessuno, non ci penso nemmeno, ma la fiducia incondizionata non ce l'ho
che con la gelosia non c'entra niente


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

tra controllare e non fidarsi c'e' una bella differenza


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cosa c'entra? io non controllo nessuno, non ci penso nemmeno, ma la fiducia incondizionata non ce l'ho
> che con la gelosia non c'entra niente


ecco


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io credo che tutti, anche solo leggermente, abbiamo un po’ le fette di salame. Altrimenti dovremmo passare le nostre giornate a dubitare del prossimo. Quindi dobbiamo, a prescindere, porre fiducia.


Parla per te...


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> tra controllare e non fidarsi c'e' una bella differenza


Io non mi fido quasi mai a prescindere.


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Parla per te...


Ahhhhh io a volte, se conquisti la mia fiducia,  proprio tutto il salame .... ma non me ne pento.
Preferisco vivere intensamente


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ahhhhh io a volte, se conquisti la mia fiducia,  proprio tutto il salame .... ma non me ne pento.
> Preferisco vivere intensamente


il salame intero?


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il salame intero?


2
1 per occhio


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 2
> 1 per occhio


pensavo in un altro orifizio


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ahhhhh io a volte, se conquisti la mia fiducia,  proprio tutto il salame .... ma non me ne pento.
> Preferisco vivere intensamente


Io l'ho fatto, ai tempi. Non solo con gli uomini, ma anche con le amicizie. Mi ha dato quasi più dolore il comportamento di queste ultime. Da allora, è come una ferita sempre scoperta.


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Parla per te...


Quindi tu poni fiducia a prescindere?


----------



## ivanl (3 Marzo 2022)

Comprensione del testo, questa sconosciuta...


----------



## ologramma (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quando vi è capitato di aprire gli occhi?


mai fatto ,semmai li avevo già aperti prima


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Io cado sempre nell'errore di dare 1000 giustificazioni prima di accettare la realtà....

Ehhh ma è stanca, ehhh l'imprevisto, ehhh il lavoro, ehhh ma non è colpa sua, ehhh devo essere comprensivo,  ehhh sticazzi

Finché prendo coscienza ed apro gli occhi su quelli che sono i fatti.

Ho avuto anche una che mi tradiva tranquillamente.... ed io la giustificavo 

Per poi prendere atto che era seriale, era pazza, e diventare in seguito la mia stalker 

Col senno di poi ... proprio un pirla


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io cado sempre nell'errore di dare 1000 giustificazioni prima di accettare la realtà....
> 
> Ehhh ma è stanca, ehhh l'imprevisto, ehhh il lavoro, ehhh ma non è colpa sua, ehhh devo essere comprensivo,  ehhh sticazzi
> 
> ...


Cioè praticamente lo sapevi?


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioè praticamente lo sapevi?


Lo scoprivo


----------



## alberto15 (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quando vi è capitato di aprire gli occhi?





Nono ha detto:


> Io cado sempre nell'errore di dare 1000 giustificazioni prima di accettare la realtà....
> 
> Ehhh ma è stanca, ehhh l'imprevisto, ehhh il lavoro, ehhh ma non è colpa sua, ehhh devo essere comprensivo,  ehhh sticazzi
> 
> ...


no, scusa, sei il mio clone? capitata la stessa identica cosa , a parte la stalker


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Lo scoprivo


E non facevi nulla?


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E non facevi nulla?


Storia lunga e complicata


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Storia lunga e complicata


Abbiamo tutto il tempo. Narraci.


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutto il tempo. Narraci.


Si ma non ce l'ho io


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi tu poni fiducia a prescindere?


Assolutamente no. Ero in disaccordo con te.


----------



## Koala (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 2
> 1 per occhio


Meglio nell’occhio guarda


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ma non ce l'ho io


Il tempo che usi per scrivere qua è lo stesso.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Marzo 2022)

Uh, bella domanda.
Io sembrero’ in totale stato zen, ma ho deciso che tanto io sono come sono e faccio quello che mi sento …e se succede che mi “deludi”.. pazienza.. me ne faccio una ragione. 
L’importante e’ il lavoro che faccio
con me stessa per gestire la sofferenza della delusione e renderla la minore possibile.
Altro tema: spesso Il problema delle relazioni sono le aspettative. Se ti aspetti poco.. prendi il buono che ne deriva e riduci le delusioni.


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh, bella domanda.
> Io sembrero’ in totale stato zen, ma ho deciso che tanto io sono come sono e faccio quello che mi sento …e se succede che mi “deludi”.. pazienza.. me ne faccio una ragione.
> L’importante e’ il lavoro che faccio
> con me stessa per gestire la sofferenza della delusione e renderla la minore possibile.
> Altro tema: spesso Il problema delle relazioni sono le aspettative. Se ti aspetti poco.. prendi il buono che ne deriva e riduci le delusioni.


A me le relazione piace viverle intensamente... 1 giorno, 1 mese  1 anno o più


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il tempo che usi per scrivere qua è lo stesso.


Dovrei scrivere un papiro .....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh, bella domanda.
> Io sembrero’ in totale stato zen, ma ho deciso che tanto io sono come sono e faccio quello che mi sento …e se succede che mi “deludi”.. pazienza.. me ne faccio una ragione.
> L’importante e’ il lavoro che faccio
> con me stessa per gestire la sofferenza della delusione e renderla la minore possibile.
> Altro tema: spesso Il problema delle relazioni sono le aspettative. Se ti aspetti poco.. prendi il buono che ne deriva e riduci le delusioni.


Ma io però mi aspetto sempre...tanto sai?


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Dovrei scrivere un papiro .....


Usa la capacità riassuntiva acquisita alle elementari.


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma io però mi aspetto sempre...tanto sai?


All’inizio Anch’io, ma poi mi ricordo che gli altri non sono come me…


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Usa la capacità riassuntiva acquisita alle elementari.


Non le ho fatte ....


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma io però mi aspetto sempre...tanto sai?


Ma le aspettative pero’ sono le tue, e il fatto che possano essere  piu’ basse non dovrebbe influire sulla qualità dei rapporti. Tu dai il massimo che ti senti…poi vedi che ti torna… (secondo me) 
Aspettative alte=delusioni alte


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non le ho fatte ....


Capisco.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la 155 tanta roba





ivanl ha detto:


> bei tempi, quando l'Alfa faceva dei veri motori


non sono vecchio ma nemmeno giovanissimo e gli anni della 155 li ho vissuti nel pieno della curiosità motoristica che un ragazzo da poco patentato può avere.  
Quella che potevi alimentare solo con poche riviste (Quattroruote) che non erano nemmeno tanto imparziali.
Oppure rimanendo per ore dal tuo meccanico di fiducia a tempestarlo di domande, ad osservarlo mentre ripara un monoblocco bestemmiando su evidenti errori di progetto per una macchina ed elogiandone alcuni per altre.

non vedo la 155 come un modello totalmente degno del marchio ..per quello che era l'Alfa di fine anni 80.
Nacque in sostituzione di una leggenda coma l'alfa 75 ma in un periodo di forte crisi per il marchio che impose una serie di scelte votate al risparmio.
Ha tanti pezzi in comune con modelli molto meno nobili..se ricordo bene addirittura il pianale della fiat Tipo.
Lo stesso motore non era niente di nuovo ma, per esempio, il collaudato twin spark di derivazione alfa 75
In pratica molto riciclo votato a ridurre i costi di progetto.....qualche scelta da far storcere il naso ai puristi (pianale) ...altre da ritenere imho buone (motore) 

Le riconosco però il merito, a maggior ragione se si pensa alla sua genesi votata la risparmio, di essere andata nel difficilissimo DTM tedesco ed aver dato mazzate ai padroni di casa, che proponevano modelli come le Audi Quattro, Mercedes classe C  e le BMW 
ma quella era la leggendaria 155 V6 TI 

Ho avuto modo di poggiare le mie toniche e sode terga sia su Alfa 75 (diversi modelli) che sulla 155 macinandoci molti Km 
La 75 la ritengo superiore come linea, fascino, sensazioni alla guida.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se non aveva ruggine, io l'avrei tenuta; la meccanica, per quanto sofisticata per l'epoca, era comunque semplicemente riparabile. Oggi varrebbe bei soldini, sicuramente piu' di una 156


Parecchio.


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non sono vecchio ma nemmeno giovanissimo e gli anni della 155 li ho vissuti nel pieno della curiosità motoristica che un ragazzo da poco patentato può avere.
> Quella che potevi alimentare solo con poche riviste (Quattroruote) che non erano nemmeno tanto imparziali.
> Oppure rimanendo per ore dal tuo meccanico di fiducia a tempestarlo di domande, ad osservarlo mentre ripara un monoblocco bestemmiando su evidenti errori di progetto per una macchina ed elogiandone alcuni per altre.
> 
> ...


mai speso belle parole se non per i motori, come puoi leggere  concordo al 100%


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma perché un mio prof che passava ore e ore a parlarci della sua Giulietta del 1982? sviolinate infinite su questa macchina e poi la rottamò per fare la 156 2.4, che non usava mai e andava in giro con la panda


Avuta 156 2.4 e anche 145 boxer, mia moglie 147 120CV, intervallate da Citroen (quelle di una volta, non le Peugeot di ora, CX e DS, BMW, Audi etc.).
Diciamo che per certi aspetti l'Alfa ha sempre offerto brillanti prestazioni a un prezzo contenuto, non per niente ha avuto grande successo per anni tra chi amava avere auto divertenti.
Oggi purtroppo il prezzo non è più competitivo come un tempo, difatti se ne vedono sempre meno, e la meccanica meno raffinata rispetto alla concorrenza. All'epoca veramente si distinguevano.
La 155 però non mi piaceva.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non sono vecchio ma nemmeno giovanissimo e gli anni della 155 li ho vissuti nel pieno della curiosità motoristica che un ragazzo da poco patentato può avere.
> Quella che potevi alimentare solo con poche riviste (Quattroruote) che non erano nemmeno tanto imparziali.
> Oppure rimanendo per ore dal tuo meccanico di fiducia a tempestarlo di domande, ad osservarlo mentre ripara un monoblocco bestemmiando su evidenti errori di progetto per una macchina ed elogiandone alcuni per altre.
> 
> ...


Se pensi poi che la 75 era una Giulietta rimaneggiata in totale assenza di progetti nuovi.
Ora è diventata leggenda, all'epoca rappresentava un modo per Alfa di restare sul mercato pur essendo in crisi di idee (di gestione, direi).
Conobbi anni fa l'ingegner Surace, ebbi modo di colloquiare una sera su quel periodo Alfa.
La politica mise un po' troppo il naso in certe scelte...


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se pensi poi che la 75 era una Giulietta rimaneggiata in totale assenza di progetti nuovi.


per questo era buona


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> per questo era buona


Diciamo che è più buona adesso, consapevoli dell'anonimato meccanico che sarebbe sopraggiunto dopo.
Comunque la 156 era notevole, al di là di tutto.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quando vi è capitato di aprire gli occhi?


A 4 anni.
Le amanti sono entrate presto nella mia famiglia.
Comunque è più divertente parlare di auto.


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che è più buona adesso, consapevoli dell'anonimato meccanico che sarebbe sopraggiunto dopo.
> Comunque la 156 era notevole, al di là di tutto.


si, ma senza elettronica è meglio, per cui preferisco il "vecchio" (come me, del resto)


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma senza elettronica è meglio, per cui preferisco il "vecchio" (come me, del resto)


Se vuoi trovare un po' di passione nell'auto tutti preferiscono ormai il vecchio.
Esperienza di guida totalmente diversa.


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

lo so, d'altra parte sono nato con quelle auto lì...ho anche una moto con ancora i comandi pedale al contrario, se è per questo


----------



## Ulisse (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se pensi poi che la 75 era una Giulietta rimaneggiata in totale assenza di progetti nuovi.


infatti partiva da un ottimo progetto ed i cambi apport



danny ha detto:


> Ora è diventata leggenda, all'epoca rappresentava un modo per Alfa di restare sul mercato pur essendo in crisi di idee (di gestione, direi).
> Conobbi anni fa l'ingegner Surace, ebbi modo di colloquiare una sera su quel periodo Alfa.


Surace mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerlo.
ho letto negli anni diverse cose su di lui ..e di un altro grande ing...Nicola Materazzi che ha fatto la storia in Ferrari.

però su Surace prenderei con le molle i suoi giudizi.
Se ho ben capito in quel periodo ci stava una forte divergenza di opinioni (per non dire guerra) fra lui decisamente contrario ai motori sovralimentati ed i big in Alfa che la volevano.
Lui veniva da un'approccio conservatore...del ritenere rischioso spremerte troppo i motori andando contro la proverbiale affidabilità Alfa..ma il mercato andava avanti ed il turbo lo proponevano praticamente tutti.



danny ha detto:


> La politica mise un po' troppo il naso in certe scelte...


decisamente si.
E' stato l'inizio della fine per un marchio glorioso come l'Alfa



danny ha detto:


> Comunque la 156 era notevole, al di là di tutto.


Si.  L'ho apprezzata moltissimo.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> infatti partiva da un ottimo progetto ed i cambi apport
> 
> 
> Surace mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerlo.
> ...


Surace mi raccontò in forma privata alcuni intrecci politici della gestione dell'epoca. Non parlammo tutta la sera di auto, però alcune cose resero più chiaro il perché di certe scelte e chi ci fosse dietro. Basti una sola parola: Arna.
Ricordi che per i giapponesi c'era il contingentamento?


----------



## Ulisse (4 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma senza elettronica è meglio, per cui preferisco il "vecchio" (come me, del resto)


non sono così categorico.
piuttosto preferirei averle senza tutti gli accrocchi per farle entrare nelle varie normative Euro x
FAP, EGR, DPF, Adblue... tutte strozzature e tappi che ne impattano l'erogazione.

L'elettronica nella gestione del motore la ritengo un valido aiuto.

non sopporto quella inutile 
come i tanti display e gadget eliminabili che ne aumentano a dismisura la complessità rendendo poi antieconomica la riparazione quando si guastano.
un climatronic che va sostiuito ti sfila una bella cifra.

Ho visto auto validissime e per niente vecchie mandate alla pressa perchè la riparazione dell'elettronica (quella inutile) superava di gran lunga il valore dell'auto.
Cosa che capita spesso se prendi auto di grossa cilindrata che, pur restando valide, crollano come valore in pochi anni.
Al primo danno sull'elettronica volano migliaia di euro per sostituirle perchè, la complessità dell'impianto raramente trova qualche professionista capace di individuare, se possibile, il componente guasto ma nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi vanno per la facile diagnosi: va sostituito perche non riparabile.

Sapessi quanti ne conosco che ritengono indispensabile in auto il display 10" che permette di controllare la posizione del sedile sui 3 assi.
Manco se stai a spostarlo con la stessa frequenza con cui fai la ricerca di una stazione sulla radio.


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

@danny una roba ùrenda, me la ricordo...mezza alfasud, mezza nissan


----------



## Ulisse (4 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Surace mi raccontò in forma privata alcuni intrecci politici della gestione dell'epoca. Non parlammo tutta la sera di auto, però alcune cose resero più chiaro il perché di certe scelte e chi ci fosse dietro. Basti una sola parola: Arna.
> Ricordi che per i giapponesi c'era il contingentamento?


si.
però ricordo pure che razza di aborto su 4 ruote era l'Arna....
mamma mia...inguardabile dentro e fuori

...ricordo di alfisti incalliti...di quelli per cui bastava che ci foss eil biscione sul cofano e l'auto era ottima
Pure loro vomitarono giudizi negativissimi su quell'auto


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

Dovrei avere ancora il 4R che ne parla


----------



## omicron (4 Marzo 2022)

sono andata a cercarmi questa arna su google... ho vaghi ricordi


----------



## Ulisse (4 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono andata a cercarmi questa arna su google... ho vaghi ricordi


lascia stare. Un cesso di auto.
Siamo a livelli di fiat Duna


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si.
> però ricordo pure che razza di aborto su 4 ruote era l'Arna....
> mamma mia...inguardabile dentro e fuori
> 
> ...


Fu un accordo per aggirare la questione contingentamento con i prodotti Giapponesi con la supervisione di un politico di Nusco.
Non era ancora il tempo delle fabbriche transplant.


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> lascia stare. Un cesso di auto.
> Siamo a livelli di fiat Duna


la Duna l'aveva il padre di un mio compagno di classe al liceo...azzurrina. Una Punto brasiliana con attaccato dietro il baule della nonna.


----------



## omicron (4 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> lascia stare. Un cesso di auto.
> Siamo a livelli di fiat Duna


bravo, mi ricorda proprio quella


----------



## Ulisse (4 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la Duna l'aveva il padre di un mio compagno di classe al liceo...azzurrina. Una Punto brasiliana con attaccato dietro il baule della nonna.


ora la comprerei solo per lo sfizio di toccare con mano qunto brutta era


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

qualcuna in giro ancora c'e', ma poche credo


----------



## oriente70 (4 Marzo 2022)

Per l'arena dobbiamo ringraziare un certo massaccesi amico di Prodi


----------



## Ulisse (4 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> qualcuna in giro ancora c'e', ma poche credo


Difficile...lamiere nn zincate..la ruggine se le sarà mangiate già tutte


----------



## ivanl (4 Marzo 2022)

ci sono pure i Dunaraduni, qualcuna esiste ancora


----------



## Cattivik (4 Marzo 2022)

... mi puoi anche mettere le fette di salame sugli occhi... ma incollale bene... perché nel momento in cui cadono...

Cattivik

PS Che poi sprecare così il salame... non nascondermi nulla... parliamone mangiando il salame con un buon bicchiere di vino...


----------

